# Looking for Paddlesports Sales Reps



## stonyboater1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Stonyboater LLC, makers of Stonyboater Paddle Wax the absolute best paddle grip on the market , are currently looking for independent sales reps interested in adding a great new product to their line. We offer a very competitve commission and bonus structure. We are also developing new products for the SUP and Climbing markets. 

For more information 

Jay

[email protected]

412 610 2303

or 

1-888-430-7675 Ext. 702


----------

